# Golden Retriever (Female/13 years old) has the time come?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please stop yelling at her! She absolutely is not having accidents on purpose. She either has a medical condition causing her to not be able to control her eliminations, or it is age related lost of muscle control. Both of which are completely beyond her control. 

Please take her to a vet and see if medication might help her control her bladder. And please give her a bath and wash the urine off her belly and the poop off her bottom!


----------



## Nickolay (Jan 25, 2018)

mylissyk said:


> Please stop yelling at her! She absolutely is not having accidents on purpose. She either has a medical condition causing her to not be able to control her eliminations, or it is age related lost of muscle control. Both of which are completely beyond her control.
> 
> Please take her to a vet and see if medication might help her control her bladder. And please give her a bath her and wash the urine off her belly and the poop off her bottom!


Hey *mylissyk*!

I'm afraid you misunderstood a bit, hehe.
I'm not the best at English so "yelling" was not exactly the best word of describing.
Rather telling her not to do it again with a passive voice if you understand, so she realized it was wrong.

Others might disagree with me but in my sight, If I never gave any signs it was wrong doing, she would've eventually over time believe it was alright to do it inside. 
Which is why I give signs or tell her in a passive voice, It's the wrong way, as for she gives signs most of the time that she needs to go outside.

I completely understand It's most likely a medical condition so I've never yelled at her because of that. 
As for giving her a bath, I usually do it when I have the possibility (last time was about a week ago).

Edit: I don't have the possibility to bath or wash her inside so I need to borrow someone else's, and It's snow/cold outside so washing her outside isn't an option. 

Didn't mean anyone to misunderstand


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You are so fortunate to have her at this age- she is old enough she knows without big corrections to not potty inside I am sure, so assume this is a medical thing... be kind to this old lady who has enhanced your life all these years. Bath- you could make a spa day of it... if you have a tub you yourself use, gently lift her into it partially filled and let the poop soak off. Don't hurry her bath. And if you can't blow her dry, put some towels into the dryer so they are warm and more absorbent. Don't let her out for several hours till she is totally dry. There is a sticky called Quality of Life or something like that- assign her points and see where you are at.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breed-standard/440010-quality-life-scale.html


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She doesn't need reminders that it's not ok to potty inside, she quite simply, cannot help herself at this time in her life. 

Our previous dog would poop in her sleep in her final year, and she always seemed so distraught when she realized what she had done. 

We NEVER reminded her that it was not ok. 

Quite the contrary - I would love on her and tell her "it's ok sweet girl - Mommy will fix it" and I'd clean it up (and her if she needed it - luckily - 99% of the time it was firm poo). 

It became part of our routine in her last year and although it's not something you WANT to have to do, it was the least we could do given the previous 14 years of joy and loyalty she had given us. 

We have a saying here in the US - "Don't sweat the small stuff" - which means - at the end of the day - given the many years she's given you, a few accidents in the big scheme of things isn't something to get upset over. Just realize you have a geriatric dog, and you need to adapt, not her.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would go to the vet to get his opinion.


----------



## Nickolay (Jan 25, 2018)

rabernet said:


> She doesn't need reminders that it's not ok to potty inside, she quite simply, cannot help herself at this time in her life.
> 
> Our previous dog would poop in her sleep in her final year, and she always seemed so distraught when she realized what she had done.
> 
> ...



It was lovely to hear and I couldn't agree more.
However, middle-large dogs can live from 12-15 years, if this medical issue is just temporary, it would be a horrible habit that doing it inside would be just fine.

As you said, you could see that your dog understood it was wrong.
Unfortunately, that's not something my dog does, which is why I remind my dog that It's not alright, I don't yell at her or make her uncomfortable, I just make sure she understands It's wrong so she remembers.
I've never been a fan of yelling or making my dog uncomfortable, which is why I see a simple "No" suits enough as long as the dog understands.

Once you gain a habit, It's hard to let it go.
13 years old is a pretty old age for a dog, wouldn't be easy to teach her new habits, unfortnuately.

After all, we're all different people, with different dogs, and with different opinions 

Best Regards,
Nickolay


----------



## Nickolay (Jan 25, 2018)

gdgli said:


> I would go to the vet to get his opinion.


Yeah, just called in and I got an appointment in two days.
Hopefully, I'll get a clear opinion on what to do.

The least I want is the dog to have any sort of pain I can't see.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Good for the vet appt. Because, as you point out, at her age that would be a new habit and we all know that's not the case in a dog who has previously been house trained. If you haven't bathed her as of the vet appt, maybe make that part of the appointment if they have grooming there. I'm sure she'd feel better without a poopy rear.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's also possible that she is getting senile. Dogs really can. Perhaps bring that up with the vet.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Nickolay said:


> I'm not entirely sure what it is, but she is a bit black behind, I'm not sure if It's **** or just her hair that turns black?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nickolay


Welcome Nickolay, 

I'm glad you found us! The one note in your first post jumped out at me about turning black in the behind. I'm wondering if her skin has also turned black-ish? There was a recent post about a senior Golden with black legs and many people who responded suggested that she might have a thyroid problem. 

Thyroid issues in dogs can cause many of the problems you described, including black-ish skin, bowel and bladder problems, mental alertness or confusion problems and many others. Many Goldens are prone to having thyroid deficiencies (hypothyroid). Ask your vet to run a full blood panel on her. 

Very glad to hear she will see the vet soon. Please keep us posted!

brianne


----------



## Nickolay (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi, thank you all so much for the replies.
We've been at the vet and found out she had cancerous tumor in her jaw and pyometra.
We wouldn't pull her through multiple surgeries and possible a lot of pain at her age just to have her for a few more months even though it would been lovely.

It's been 13 wonderful years and she will be missed forever <3


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

I am so sorry Nikolay! :-( She looks beautiful in the picture.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious girl x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nickolay*

Nickolay

I am so very sorry about your beautiful girl.
I'm sending you a msg. so I can add her to the Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simba*

I am so sorry about Simba. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her.
I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your dog was very pretty. What was her name? I missed it if you spoke it. Thank you for taking care of her and also for making the very hard decision as she was facing some difficult days ahead of her. I'm glad she didn't have to suffer at the end and I hope her spirit runs strong in the memories she left for you. 

dlm ny country

“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she's beautiful. 
My thoughts are with you, I know how heartbreaking this is. 

Run free sweetheart.


----------



## Nickolay (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm sorry for the late reply but going on a forum for dogs after losing my first and only one wouldn't exactly make it better.
I can't describe how much these comments warms my heart, thank you all so much.
I didn't expect it would be any hard when the time came due to her age but It's like a piece of me missing, I was used to have a dog running to the door whenever I got home.
But enough small talk, again, thank you all so much.




dlmrun2002 said:


> Your dog was very pretty. What was her name? I missed it if you spoke it. Thank you for taking care of her and also for making the very hard decision as she was facing some difficult days ahead of her. I'm glad she didn't have to suffer at the end and I hope her spirit runs strong in the memories she left for you.
> 
> dlm ny country
> 
> “What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller




Thank you and a beautiful quote, her name was Simba.
Was with her to the end and I'm glad she slept in with peace and happy with a lot of love.
Her spirit will always run through me till my grave.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Godspeed to your special "Simba".


dlm ny country


----------

